# My new friend!



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Most of my flock was decimated by a fox recently. We got 6 new chicks at TSC and this one has decided that we are going to be friends!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

How sweet.


----------



## BoerKids121 (Jul 29, 2018)

This is adorable.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwwwwww!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Awwww. Sorry to hear about your flock☹


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’m so sorry about your flock.  

That chick is so adorable! I love her mascara....  
Is she an Australorp?


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> I'm so sorry about your flock.
> 
> That chick is so adorable! I love her mascara....
> Is she an Australorp?


He/She is a Black Jersey Giant


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

